# wake-on-lan and remote-shutdown with freebsd



## vince66 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hello Guys !

Please, can you tell me which FreeBSD package lanches the wake-on-lan and the remote-shutdown signal ? 
Please for FreeBSD console (no GUI).

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## obsigna (Nov 29, 2018)

In the FreeBSD Base we got wake(8).


----------

